# Russian Company Load o' NVGs Bound for Canada Seized in U.S.



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2011)

From wlwt.com:


> U.S. Customs agents said they seized a sizable shipment of military-grade night vision goggles at the DHL facility at CVG last month.
> 
> The agency said agents identified the parcels, conducted research and working with other resources determined that the 300 sets of night vision goggles were military grade.
> 
> ...



... and from news.cincinnati.com


> Customs agents in Cincinnati are trying to figure out why someone in Canada wanted 300 sets of military-grade night vision goggles that were seized here last month.
> 
> Agents grabbed several boxes of the goggles as they passed through the DHL hub at the Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky International Airport in January.
> 
> ...


More on links


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

Why is the US so pissed about no permits the end user in in canada?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Feb 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Why is the US so pissed about no permits the end user in in canada?



Ummm, because the end user was likely not in Canada?


----------

